# Rentals & Apartments: What brand paint to use....



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a landlord/property manager. Own (and manage) a variety of homes and apartment buildings. Turn-over averages about 2-3 years. I try to paint between tenants. I spray most of my paint but roll/brush when applicable.

I've been through this debate with other area landlords many times over... spend $30/gallon for Sherwin Williams stuff or buy cheap Lowes and/or Home Depot paint at nearly less than $10/gallon. I've tried them all. (Figures above are by the 5-gallon bucket) All paint used is some form of white or off-white... linen white, antique white, etc.

I've tried the cheap Lowe's Olympic, Home Depot Behr, SW Classic 99 plus a variety of other brands mixed in. Some covered better than others.

So, coming from a pro's point of view, what paint would you apply knowing its a rental and it will get re-painted in three years?? 

Thanks for the input.

steve


----------



## Vermy (Aug 28, 2005)

when it comes to repainting rental units, contractors use whatever they can get cheapest! depends on the quantities you buy, go around talk with some salesmen and see what kind of deal they can make for u. Look into regional brands aswell, i don't know whats available to you in ur area but where i'm from the regional brands are cheap, so is the quality but alot of contractors and landlords use it to repaint apartment units.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been a landlord for 30 years and I have owned some of the same properties for 25 years. I go Sherwin Williams, semi gloss, antique white 400 on everything I own. I want a quality paint from a company that is going to be around in twenty years. I want to call in and tell them to shake a fiver and pick it up at the back door. I want it to match every time.
I don't want 50 1 gallon cans of left over paint that I picked up on sale but doesn't quite match anything and the company went under after they sold me the cheap paint.

My stock is one maybe two fivers. My waste is zero. 

I know they are much better at matching colors than they were 30 years ago but I'll stick to my way regardless. Even quality paint is pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Buy the cheap stuff. $10 a gallon is a worthwhile investment for rental properties.


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

I repaint a lot of rentals and use Porter but thats because its in my area, also with my discount i get a reasonable paint usually eggshell for kitchens and bathrooms and flat for other rooms - cost about $9 per gall and most use indian white so no wastage.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess that it all goes to what TYPE of rental units that you are doing.

I have a friend that retired spraying low rent units white on the cheap. No prep, mask off the windows and go.

Money can be made at all levels. Decide your own future.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> I'm a landlord/property manager. Own (and manage) a variety of homes and apartment buildings. Turn-over averages about 2-3 years.
> 
> steve



Consistant color.. no question. Most turnovers ive done ive FORCED the owners to decide on a color, then turned all thier rentals that color. Far as paint, SW 100 works good enough for most rental properties in a SG, and really isn't that expensive... sometimes need a little kilz though.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

ooh that was a good point! gotta have a 2.5'er of Kilz as well...
you know, for the crayons and lipstick and chef Boy Ardee ravioli.

YUK!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Sherwin Williams Master Hide. Cheap, covers great.


----------



## Flawless Finish (Aug 7, 2006)

lxdollarsxl said:


> I repaint a lot of rentals and use Porter but thats because its in my area, also with my discount i get a reasonable paint usually eggshell for kitchens and bathrooms and flat for other rooms - cost about $9 per gall and most use indian white so no wastage.



Are you using the ProComm for apartments?


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

AAPaint said:


> Sherwin Williams Master Hide. Cheap, covers great.


Cover great?? It's colored water.:w00t:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd suggest
Moorecraft Superhide
Pittsburgh Speedhide

For cheap paints both are better than the AmTrad/Behr by far


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, master hide covers great. I've done probably over 1,000 new homes with that paint, literally.


----------



## Allan55 (Jan 6, 2009)

We have a local agency here in Portland called Metro that has been recycling and selling latex paint since the early 90's.
I have used it on all my rental for years with great results. Comes in 14 stock colors, and you can't beat the price.
$45.00 for a 5, and $10.00 for 1's.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)




----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

the majority of the rentals I repaint are Showcase+ flat from Sherwin Williams. I runs a lil over 14.00/gal. I tried using the Sherscrub from SW and it is crap. I say go with a little better than starting level and you will get better coverage & ease of use. Good luck.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Sherwin master hide flat white on ceilings, masterhide semi gloss on trim, qualikote on walls i use on all my lower end jobs . works great


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------

